# Como probar un relé , a prueba de principiantes.



## kshitoperro (Feb 4, 2012)

Buenas tardes este es el primer tema que estoy posteando en el foro y ojala les sirva mucho a los que recién comienzan en esto.
 Aquí mostrare con palabras sencillas como probar un rele y como usarlo. 
El rele que usare es el RH-012C QUE POR LO GENERAL BIENE EN UN ENCAPSULADO AZUL Y TIENE 5 PATAS.



 BUENO colocamos el rele en la mesa y lo miramos desde arriba. En este modelo de rele las patas 
B  y la pata C corresponden a los extremos de la bobina que creara el campo magnético para cerrar el contacto conectar  los 12 volt dc  positivo y negativo ( - + ) a estas patas (B y C) la polaridad da lo mismo.




Si el rele esta bueno inmediatamente  se oirá el “click” que corresponde al movimiento mecánico realizado en su interior. Entonces, dejar el voltaje puesto en el rele mientras que con el tester o multimetro se podrá corroborar que el contacto se a cerrado entre la pata A y E colocar las puntas del tester entre esas dos patas y corroborar.


Al quitar el voltaje ya no habrá continuidad entre estas patas pero si lo habrá entre las patas A y D  asi que este rele con o sin voltaje tendrá un contacto cerrado 

 Sin voltaje contacto entre patas A y D

 Con voltaje continuidad entre patas A y E

En la mayoría de los reles podrán simplemente saber donde esta la bobina colocando el voltaje entre patas y patas hasta oir el “click”  que demuestra que se cerro el contacto.
 En algunos reles la bobina mide algunos 200 ohms y otros 2kh, 20kohms asi que aprobar nomas.
Algunos tienen mas patas en algunos casos es porque traen más de un contacto para cuando se ingrese el voltaje. Y otros es por que traen el diodo integrado en su interior. Fijarse si tiene su dibujo en el cuerpo. 


 Bueno publicó este post ya que pase una semana buscando consejos prácticos en internet para este mismo tema y no encontré nada “practico” espero les sirva saludos!


----------

